# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  I am looking to solve UAE gratuity calculation in excel with VBA or if formula

## Khalilamd

Hi! everyone, my name is Khalil

I am bit good with excel but I want to learn vba programming with excel and resolve issue

I need all member for their support.

Thanks in advance everyone.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Khalilamd, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

